# Flat Roof as a Deck



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Alot depends on the details of the intersections of the adjoining walls or roofs.

If you can post photos of the roof and details in question, you will get a more accurate diagnosis. 

Almost any flat roofing material will work for a minimum of 10-20 years, as long as it is installed correctly. That specifically means that the attention to the detail work and flashings are attended to appropriately.

Asphalt base systems will degrade sooner, if left unprotected from the UV rays of the sun, either by a proper roof coating or a gravel ballast surfacing.

Why the marine grade wood decking? Are you anticipating the roof to fail prematurely and trying to defeat the cecking deterioration in advance?

Ed


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I would not plan on regularly walking around on a roof surface unless it is rated for foot traffic. If you are planning on using the roof as a deck, you will have chairs, etc. sitting on it that will soon tear up a regular flat roof. There are roof systems made for use as a traffic deck. The next thing is that you need to be sure that the structure will safely support the live load of a usable deck.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

IB Roofing Systems white pvc single ply system is warranted for LIFETIME on residential,as well as qualifying for both energystar and leeds credits---also take note this system reflects the heat very well


----------



## coolflatroof (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree that IB would be an excellent choice for flat roof deck. You can cover your roof deck with 80-mil IB membrane and put a PT or composition deck on top of it, with railing and the whole shabang... or you can use IB DeckShield as the waterproofing membrane AND the walk-on, slip resistant surface. 

IB has all the accessories pre-made, so you won't have to worry about things like post penetrations flashing or inside / outside corners.

Here is an example of what such deck will look like:










The picture above is an 80-mil IB flat roof deck in Wellesley, MA.

Here a composition deck was installed over sleepers (or slippers - which one is correct? I had an extensive conversation about this with my deck builder friend and we both are unsure :laughing.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Sheet.... polyurea is harder, tougher, and seamless


----------



## coolflatroof (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Aaron, 

Do you do a lot of spray foam roofing? You seem to know a lot about. 

I wanted to have some info about polyurea on my blog - http://www.coolflatroof.com/flat-roofing-blog/

If you want to write something about I would post it there and provide your company info as well as link to your website. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

Aaron is definitely a good man for that task,One of the most experienced Polyurea guys I know


----------



## coolflatroof (Mar 7, 2008)

the roofing god said:


> Aaron is definitely a good man for that task,One of the most experienced Polyurea guys I know


BTW, I assume you do install IB - am I correct? If so, would you want to be listed in my list of IB installers? I'm trying to include IB contractors from outside Mass. Here is the URL - http://www.coolflatroof.com/directory-ib-roof-installers.php

Let me know.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Before you go planning on installing a specific roofing product under a deck, check the codes and talk to your local code enforcement official about the loading on a deck versus on a roof. In MA where I live, live load for a deck is about 100 psf if I remember correctly (I don't have my code book here). Load for a roof is something around 40 psf. Huge difference.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks, John.

Sure, I might be interested in that, coolflatroof.


----------



## coolflatroof (Mar 7, 2008)

Aaron, 

Ok - great. I still can't PM here, but email me - leo @ coolflatroof.com ( no spaces ) and I will set up an account for you on my blog so you can login and post. 

When you email me I reply back and we will discuss it. 

Thanks.


----------



## posterman (May 22, 2013)

Who does the IB roofing system here in the Ft.Myers Florida area.
I have a roof deck that could use this in the near future Im buying.
This looks like a great system and not have to put down a wood deck
over the roof for easy service later if needed. Non slip surface and I wonder does it come in diffrent colors too.

I hope someone does this in my area of Ft.Myers Florida.
Hope hear from someone.

Jack in Florida.



coolflatroof said:


> I agree that IB would be an excellent choice for flat roof deck. You can cover your roof deck with 80-mil IB membrane and put a PT or composition deck on top of it, with railing and the whole shabang... or you can use IB DeckShield as the waterproofing membrane AND the walk-on, slip resistant surface.
> 
> IB has all the accessories pre-made, so you won't have to worry about things like post penetrations flashing or inside / outside corners.
> 
> ...


----------

